# UberEats ratings questions



## amibrah (Mar 28, 2018)

So I'm currently at 80 or so total trips

What i noticed about the rating system is that when a customer or a restaurant gives a thumbs down it is immediately affected on my rating. 

But sometimes I do 10 or so deliveries in a row where the customer is happy and no issues with the order, and I expect to get a thumbs up, but my rating stays the same, doesn't change.

Question 1) Do some customers refuse to give a thumbs up for the driver? is there a neutral rating in the app?

Question 2) If i get a thumbs down then BOOM my rating goes from 90% down to 80%, just from ONE bad rating. Is this how Uber's way of treating their drivers by taking a huge chunk off their rating for one bad rating to make the drivers feel like sh*t so they improve on their delivery services ? I legit had one order where the customer complained about a spill, my rating went from 90% to 80%.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Works like any other percentage. The more deliveries that are rated with a thumbs up, the less of a hit you’ll get.


----------



## SatMan (Mar 20, 2017)

amibrah said:


> So I'm currently at 80 or so total trips
> 
> What i noticed about the rating system is that when a customer or a restaurant gives a thumbs down it is immediately affected on my rating.
> 
> ...


1 bad rating out of 10 would bring your rating down to 90%. 1 out of 20 would bring your rating down to 95%... and 1 bad rating out of 5 would bring it down to 80%.... Hope this helps. The more you do the less % each trip takes.


----------

